# Tengo una duda con el reset de 7490 (contador BCD)



## luis12011988 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hola a todos, estoy implementando un circuito y tengo dudas sobre en donde colocar un reset.

Lo que pasa es que mi display esta contando desde 00 a 99 y lo que quiero es que al momento de presionar un boton este display vuelva a contar desde cero.

Se podra hacer eso?, en que pata y que componente podria utilizar para hacer lo que pido?

A continuacion les dejo mi circuito hecho en proteus:



​


----------



## chclau (Jun 22, 2013)

Hay varias combinaciones de valores que aplicadas a las cuatro entradas de control producen reset. Lee la hoja de datos a ver cual te conviene mas.


----------



## luis12011988 (Jun 22, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> Hay varias combinaciones de valores que aplicadas a las cuatro entradas de control producen reset. Lee la hoja de datos a ver cual te conviene mas.



y cual es la hoja de datos, lo podrias pasar por aca porfavor.


----------



## chclau (Jun 22, 2013)

google: 7490 datasheet


----------



## luis12011988 (Jun 22, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> google: 7490 datasheet



Segun lo averiguado, tendria que poner a corriente vcd el MR1 y MR2, puse un logicstate en esa parte y en vez de que se resetee desde cero, el contador se me detiene cuando le pongo uno 



aqui paso una imagen




que puedo hacer?



ya esta ya lo logre, gracias por al ayuda:


----------

